# Strange lichen mantis



## gadunka888 (Jan 5, 2010)

I found this pic on a japanese website recommended by sufistic

http://harabiro.com/kinokawakamakiri%20kai%2001.html

I used google translator to translate the page.......



> Or unknown Java Distribution Abt 4.5 ~ 5cm (there is not much difference between male and female) ▲ Female ▲ male Mantis is a creature that is closely related to cockroaches is well known, but both look too much different because so little is said, a little hard to tie. However, in the sense that if guaranteed Kinokawakamakiri witness this sight cockroaches scurrying around Chorochoro body is very flat. Whether we are successful in breeding, larvae of the flat-topped (expected), but that I would like to see a scene where a large number of hatching, so there are low number of stock, will they be realized in time. Adult Disease -------------------------------------------------


what species is it?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting looking species.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 5, 2010)

Metalyicus Splendidus ( i think i spelled it wrong)

Go to harabiro.com

look at the extreme left. There should be a box with the word '' top'' on it.

click on the box 4 boxes below the word'' top''

click on キャメロンハイランド　2007年　11月

then on ケンランカマキリ

BTW if you can'r see the text, highlight it and copy it into microsoft word or other text editor

i tried copying the url, but it didn't work

the pic of the ooth is weird


----------



## C.way (Jan 5, 2010)

looks more like cockroaches to me, lol


----------



## Pelle (Jan 5, 2010)

_Theopompa sp._ ?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 5, 2010)

Pelle said:


> _Theopompa sp._ ?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tier (Jan 5, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> That's what I was thinking.


As the size says 4.5cm, I would say one of the smaller _Theopompa_. And the text says "Java". So all in all, I think there is a good chance that is _T. servillei_. The colour and pattern is also fitting. We have them in stock in Germany, I have kept them some years ago.

regards


----------



## sufistic (Jan 5, 2010)

I've found this exact species in the wild at Tapah Hills. I did not collect it because we didn't find a pair.


----------

